# Touching up twenty year old kitchen cabinets



## Kingsgate2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Getting ready to put double wide on market. Doing all the usual up grades . I need to touch up the dark cherry kitchen cabinets. I have cleaned them and need to know what will work best to make them look nice with the new flooring that isn't expensive don't want to put a lot of expense other painting and carpet and tile new appliances. Thank you............:help:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Joyce , glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Joyce.

Do you need to add a new finish or just add a gloss coat?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kingsgate2014 said:


> Getting ready to put double wide on market. Doing all the usual up grades . I need to touch up the dark cherry kitchen cabinets. I have cleaned them and need to know what will work best to make them look nice with the new flooring that isn't expensive don't want to put a lot of expense other painting and carpet and tile new appliances. Thank you............:help:


Joyce...
are the cabs real wood or veneer???
contact paper or the like covered MDF???
what is it that you think you need to do???


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Joyce.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Welcome, Joyce; I don't know how skilled you are with an airless sprayer, but an experienced cabinet finisher could flash on a coat of satin (or semi-gloss) and be out of there before you got back from the finishing store. 
You won't find these types of finishes in normal retail paint shops...they're almost exclusively used by cabinet shops, millwork plants, and restoration contractors.
Try Mohawk Finishes, either for the products or the names of guys/ladies with the equipment and expertise. 
Wood & Leather Touch Up & Repair Products by Mohawk Finishing


----------

